# late report



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

took family, and some neighbors to the island sunday. drank boocoo beer. too much to be totally honest.

woke up at 0415 monday and proceeded to have my ass handed to me by super duper head ache, while trying to meet up with matt (lilblsrn4bigred) and take him out on new boat. left haulover at 0520, noticing we were the only people out. headed to spot 1 and found darkness. sun came up snapped a picture of the cure for what "ales" me










ended up seeing many fish all of whom were not cooperating except for this guy










proceeded to other spots with no luck, mainly due to my lack of energy, hangover, and pure laziness. felt bad for matt as we did not find the quarry for which we were seeking. left water at 1300

was damn nice to meet you matt, enjoyed your company, and like i said i owe you a trip where you actually get to catch some of those reds we saw.

LT25 is the greatest boat ever produced. period.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

"late Report"


I thought you got home from the bar. 


Matt, you basically just went for a boat ride. It is common knowledge that Curtis can't catch fish, only buzzes even if he has a new hiny boat with a black anchor. ;D ;D


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> "late Report"
> 
> 
> I thought you got home from the bar.
> ...


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

its a good thing i know how to catch fish...like he said though, they really were not cooperating. i cant wait to get on that boat again. It is a great boat. Hey Beavis, when you gonna take me out on your boat....by the way, Im getting a jack plate  

maybe next time curtis....was a pleasure hangin with ya! Look forward to the next adventure! Awesome boat!


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

beavis, please do not take your jealousy of my boat being MUCH better than yours out on me. It is not my fault that you bought your brand. maybe someday when you quit playing in the sand, and come home, i may allow you to at least look at my awesome boat.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> beavis, please do not take your jealousy of my boat being MUCH better than yours out on me. It is not my fault that you bought your brand. maybe someday when you quit playing in the sand, and come home, i may allow you to at least look at my awesome boat.


Uh oh...


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> Uh oh...


X2 [smiley=engel017.gif]


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

curtis can catch many bheerfish...
gladesman[smiley=boxing.gif]gheenoe


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Thats' a nice looking Beer Cooly!


----------



## Fuzzy_Bruce (May 19, 2007)

> took family, and some neighbors to the island sunday. drank boocoo beer. too much to be totally honest.


This sounds like an admission that you are a Flamingo Derelict!

We met while you were fuelling at Flamingo during one of our camping trips.

Now I have a micro-skiff! Hope to see you there sometime.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

my kinda guy, alcoholic with a fishing problem.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee





bwaaaahaaaaaa!!!!

goot one beve


----------

